# Cleaning inside fender braces.



## mickeyc (Jul 3, 2014)

Any tips on the above?  Braces are in great shape but have rust on the inside.  Hard to get the steel wool W/ WD40 inside but even if I do, it doesn't seem to do much.

Thanks much.

Mike


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 3, 2014)

I use a brass wire brush and or a brash mini wire wheel on a drill. Works great...


----------



## djheffer (Jul 3, 2014)

I've had the best success using beveled foam sanding pads.  You can get them in various grits.


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for that.

Mike


----------



## vincev (Jul 3, 2014)

I use a wire wheel in a drill press.Cuts right through the rust.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 4, 2014)

*cleaning*

If you use a wire wheel, have on your safety glasses! Having those pieces of wire removed from your eye is no picnic. I learned the hard way.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 4, 2014)

*Yes all of the above*

I use brass brush or wire wheel.


----------

